# Trunk Mats or Carpet



## geraldb999 (May 28, 2012)

Looking for a source for a good vinly mat for the trunk in '65. Most of what i have seen is light weight and flimsy. Also, anyone know of a good source for a custom fit carpet to fit the same. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

AMES Performance has a heavy, rubber mat that might meet your needs. Their part number is K106M.

I imagine that the other restoration suppliers offer a similar product, but I haven't checked any other companies.


----------

